# Snapper Snow Blower



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

For the larger snow blowers I've worked on, there are 4 bolts (2 per side and by the drive wheels) which hold the front and rear assemblies together. You need to remove the top bolt on each side and loosen the bottom one to allow the two halves to split. Be careful not to damage your cables. Once split you may have to unbolt an idler pulley, remove a cable...

You should try an get a manual online to confirm.


----------



## satz (Jan 15, 2009)

Mine had 3 bolts per size. Its saperates the engine and impeller snow thrower section apart. The drive belt has to be moved to saperate them.

note if you decide to drop it from the top do not their is a brake setup which the belt has to go under.this can only can be done when the things are saperate.If not the belt will shread it 2 minutes.

its very simple.


----------

